# 4 deer in 9 seconds, pump shotgun



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My buddy Tim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99IzQhHs82k


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Hell yeah......


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Years ago when we ran deer with dogs I killed 4 just like that except I was sitting on the ground behind a pine tree and I was shooting buckshot. Good shooting.

Darin


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Talk about smoke'n em!


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats how you fill a freezer. Great shooting.


----------

